# καταπλεονεκτικός



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα,
συνάδελφος με ρώτησε σχετικά με την απόδοση στα αγγλικά του όρου _καταπλεονεκτική δικαιοπραξία_. Το επίθετο «καταπλεονεκτικός» περιγράφει την εκμετάλλευση της αδυναμίας του αντισυμβαλλόμενου και την αποκόμιση οφελήματος με χαμηλό αντάλλαγμα. Περιγράφεται στο άρθρο 179 Α.Κ.:

Ακυρη ως αντίθετη προς τα χρηστά ήθη είναι ιδίως η δικαιοπραξία με την οποία δεσμεύεται υπερβολικά η ελευθερία του προσώπου ή η δικαιοπραξία με την οποία εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιος την ανάγκη, την κουφότητα ή την απειρία του άλλου και πετυχαίνει έτσι να συνομολογήσει ή να πάρει για τον εαυτό του ή τρίτο, για κάποια παροχή, περιουσιακά ωφελήματα, που, κατά τις περιστάσεις, βρίσκονται σε φανερή δυσαναλογία προς την παροχή. ​
Σκέφτομαι ως απόδοση το *abusive*, αλλά επειδή αυτό συνήθως αποδίδει καλύτερα τον όρο «καταχρηστικός», σκέφτομαι μήπως θέλει καμιά ενίσχυση. Τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

Αυτό δεν θα το λέγαμε _*exploitative*_; Ώστε καταπλεονεκτικός, ε; (Κάτι μάθαμε, πάλι, σήμερα.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2013)

Το κακό είναι ότι συχνά σε δικόγραφα έχω δει και τον όρο «εκμεταλλευτικός» και δεν αναφέρεται στη συγκεκριμένη τακτική, η οποία αφορά συγκεκριμένα άρθρα του ΑΚ. Παραδείγματα:

1:Ο δικαστικός συμβιβασμός δυνατόν να προσβληθεί, επίσης, ως *καταπλεονεκτικός*, με μεταγενέστερη αγωγή ή ένσταση. Η απόδειξη οικονομικής ανάγκης του εργαζόμενου δεν αρκεί για προσβολή του συμβιβασμού ως *καταπλεονεκτικού *, αλλά θα πρέπει να αποδειχθεί ότι χώρησε παραίτηση του ναυτικού από αξιώσεις βέβαιες και αντικειμενικά υποστατές, έναντι μικρής αμοιβής​
2. «όπως δέχεται και η προσβαλλομένη απόφαση, ήδη απο του έτους 1991 αποκαταστάθηκαν όλες αυτές οι ελλείψεις, οι οποίες κατα την απόφαση πάντοτε ήσαν "μικροελλείψεις" στους ορόφους (...), και ασήμαντες ήσαν σε σχέση με το όλο έργο, και οτι οι προσφεύγουσες μπορούσαν να τις αποκαταστήσουν σε διάστημα ολίγων ημερών, όπως άλλωστε μεταγενέστερα έπραξαν, αφού και την ικανότητα και την οικονομική ευχέρεια γι' αυτό είχαν". Εν όψει των ανωτέρω δεκτών γενομένων απο την προσβαλλομένη απόφαση προκύπτει ανάγλυφος και καταλυτικός ο χαρακτήρας της δήλωσης έκπτωσής μας ως καταχρηστικός, *καταπλεονεκτικός*, ανήθικος, και παρα πάσαν αρχή καλής πίστης και συναλλακτικών ηθών».​
3. Από τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 178 και 179 ΑΚ προκύπτει, ότι, για να είναι άκυρη ως καταπλεονεκτική η δικαιοπραξία, απαιτείται συμπλεκτικώς η συνδρομή των τριών ακολούθων προϋποθέσεων και συγκεκριμένα α) η ύπαρξη προφανούς δυσαναλογίας μεταξύ παροχής και αντιπαροχής κατά το χρόνο της κατάρτισής της, β) συνδρομή ανάγκης, κουφότητας ή απειρίας του άλλου συμβαλλόμενου και γ) εκμετάλλευση από τον συμβαλλόμενο εν γνώσει της ανάγκης κλπ του άλλου.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

Ωραία. Άρα είναι _legally exploitative_ ή κάτι τέτοιο... :)

Υποθέτω (το υπογράμμισα, οκ) ότι ο νομικός όρος χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο νομικό μας σύστημα πριν καν υπάρξει η έννοια της εκμετάλλευσης ανθρώπου κλπ, ή ήθελε να αποφύγει άλλες συμπαραδηλώσεις (π.χ. δουλεία), αλλά παρέμεινε σε στενά νομικά πλαίσια, με αποτέλεσμα εύλογα να εμφανίζεται σε νομικά κείμενα και το πιο σύγχρονο και κατανοητό «εκμεταλλευτικός». Το θέμα είναι πώς χρησιμοποιούνται αυτές οι δύο λέξεις (ως συνώνυμες, π.χ., ως ενισχυτικές, ταυτόχρονα ή όχι κλπ). Άλλωστε δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ένας νομικός όρος αντιστοιχεί σε άλλον όρο της καθημερινής γλώσσας...

Και αφού τα είπα όλα αυτά, ας περιμένουμε κανέναν ειδικό να μας τα πει καλύτερα.


----------



## cougr (Nov 22, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...Σκέφτομαι ως απόδοση το *abusive*, αλλά επειδή αυτό συνήθως αποδίδει καλύτερα τον όρο «καταχρηστικός», σκέφτομαι μήπως θέλει καμιά ενίσχυση. Τι λέτε;



Ίσως, financial (or material) abuse/exploitation of vulnerable/incapacitated persons. Δεν γνωρίζω κάποια μονολεκτική απόδοση.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα με τέτοιου είδους όρους είναι το εξής: έχουν συνδεθεί με *συγκεκριμένες* διατάξεις του Αστικού Κώδικα, επομένως ένας νομικός, διαβάζοντάς τους, καταλαβαίνει αμέσως περί τίνος πρόκειται. Όταν χρειαστεί να μεταφραστούν είναι το πρόβλημα, διότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας όρος που να μεταφέρει μεν το νόημα του πρωτοτύπου, αλλά να μην αντιστοιχεί σε άλλο νομικό όρο στα αγγλικά, γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί παρανόηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2013)

Εννοείς ότι ένα νομικός που τους διαβάζει στα αγγλικά καταλαβαίνει σε τι ελληνικό αντιστοιχεί; Μα τότε, δεν υπάρχει η προφανής λύση _catapleonastic_;

Edit: γμφ! εννοούσα _catapleonectic_


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2013)

Εννοώ ότι πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι αυτό είναι όρος του ελληνικού δικαίου, κι ας μην τον αναγνωρίσει, όχι ότι είναι όρος του κοινοδικαίου.


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2013)

Το exploitative contract του Δόκτορα φαίνεται εύλογη εκδοχή, αν και θα χρειαζόταν περισσότερη έρευνα της χρήσης του. Βρήκα επίσης κάποια ενδιαφέροντα ευρήματα για profiteering contract, που όμως φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν μόνο σε περιπτώσεις αγοραπωλησίας, κρατικών προμηθειών κτλ.

Τελικά, αν δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε ικανοποιητική αντιστοιχία (και σιγά μη βρούμε τέτοια αντιστοιχία με το αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο), νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και η λύση του Μήτσου, η οποία δεν είναι δεσμευτική και αφήνει περιθώρια για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση και αποσαφήνιση. Δηλαδή, η απλή μετάφραση της λέξης "καταπλεοναστικός". Του είδους overly/unduly/ excessively/ blatantly one-sided/ beneficial to one party, κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων (το λέω χωρίς να έχω ερευνήσει τη χρήση τέτοιων εκφράσεων στην αγγλοσαξονική νομική ορολογία). Η αναζήτηση ακριβών αντιστοιχιών με το αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο θυμίζει μάλλον την αναζήτηση του Άγιου Δισκοπότηρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εννοώ ότι πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι αυτό είναι όρος του ελληνικού δικαίου, κι ας μην τον αναγνωρίσει, όχι ότι είναι όρος του κοινοδικαίου.


Γι' αυτό πρότεινα την αγγλική λεξιπλασία. *Αν,* όπως λέει ο Θέμης, *δεν *μας καλύπτει κάποιος από τους συνηθισμένους όρους της αγγλικής και *αν δεν* βρεθεί ήδη αποδεκτή/εφαρμοσμένη κλπ απόδοση, *τότε* ο όρος από αυτά τα δύο συνθετικά, _cata-_ και _pleonectic_ (βλ. και pleonexia) πρέπει να είναι κατανοητό από έναν αγγλόφωνο νομικό ότι είναι ελληνικής (ή λατινικής...) προέλευσης και (ελπίζω ότι) θα καταλάβει ότι είναι απόδοση κάποιου ελληνικού νομικού όρου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2013)

Δεν διαφωνώ, η χρήση ελληνικών όρων στα αγγλικά είναι συχνή όταν οι νομικοί γράφουν σε αυτή τη γλώσσα. Ωστόσο, προτιμώ την προσέγγιση του Θέμη παραπάνω, γιατί έτσι δίνουμε και μια ιδέα στον αποδέκτη ως προς το περί τίνος πρόκειται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Ας δούμε εδώ:

*undue influence* – Persuasion, pressure, or influence short of actual force, but stronger than mere advice, that so *overpowers *the dominated party's free will or judgment that he or she cannot act intelligently and voluntarily, but acts, instead, subject to the will or purposes of the *dominating* party. Any improper or wrongful constraint, machination, or urgency of persuasion whereby the will of a person is overpowered and he is induced to do or forbear an act which he would not do or would do if left to act freely. Influence which deprives person influenced of free agency or destroys freedom of his will and renders it more the will of another than his own. Misuse of position of confidence or *taking advantage of a person's weakness, infirmity, or distress* to change improperly that person's actions or decisions. Term refers to conduct by which a person, through his power over mind of testator, makes the latter's desires conform to his own, thereby *overmastering *the volition of the testator. Parrisella v. Fotopulos, 111 Ariz. 4, 522 P.2d 1081, 1083. For purpose of executing instruments, such exists when there was such dominion and control exercised over mind of person executing such instruments, under facts and circumstances then existing, as to overcome his free agency and free will and to substitute will of another so as to cause him to do what he would not otherwise have done but for such dominion and control. Board of Regents of University of Tex. v. Yarbrough, Tex.Civ.App., 470 S.W.2d 80, 86, 92.
http://www.the3rdjudicialdistrict.com/glossary.htm

Η καταπλεονέκτηση (από το ρήμα _καταπλεονεκτώ _«υπερέχω) έχει σχέση με τους όρους που έκανα εντονότερους.



"Undue influence" is the most common ground for will contests and are often accompanied by a capacity challenge. In probate law, it is generally defined as a testator's loss of free agency regarding property disposition through contemporaneous psychological domination by an advisor which results in an excessive benefit to the advisor. It is important to note that "undue influence" is only an issue when the advisor is benefiting, not when advisor is getting a benefit for someone else; in that case it would be considered fraud. In litigation most jurisdictions place the burden of proving undue influence on the party challenging the will. *Therefore a contract may be seen as undue influence when one party uses his/her influence he has on the other party to persuade him into entering into a contract or transfer of property which is disadvantageous to the influenced party.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undue_influence

Δείτε αν βοηθάνε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Ο όρος που θα διαμορφωνόταν θα ήταν:

a contract obtained by undue influence
a contract procured by undue influence


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Συνέχεια, από εδώ:

Four elements must be shown to establish *undue influence*. First, it must be demonstrated that the victim was susceptible to overreaching [άλλη μια λέξη συναφής με την καταπλεονέκτηση: overreach = get the better of (someone) by cunning; outwit]. *Such conditions as mental, psychological, or physical disability or dependency may be used to show susceptibility.* Second, there must be an opportunity for exercising undue influence. Typically, this opportunity arises through a confidential relationship. Courts have found opportunity for undue influence in confidential relationships between Husband and Wife, fiancé and fiancée, Parent and Child, trustee and beneficiary, administrator and legatee, Guardian and Ward, attorney and client, doctor and patient, and pastor and parishioner. Third, there must be evidence that the defendant was inclined to exercise undue influence over the victim. Defendants who aggressively initiate a transaction, insulate a relationship from outside supervision, or discourage a weaker party from seeking independent advice may be attempting to exercise undue influence. Fourth, the record must reveal an unnatural or suspicious transaction. Courts are wary, for example, of testators who make abrupt changes in their last will and testament after being diagnosed with a terminal illness or being declared incompetent, especially if the changes are made at the behest of a beneficiary who stands to benefit from the new or revised testamentary disposition.


----------



## pontios (Nov 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> nickel wrote ..
> Η καταπλεονέκτηση (από το ρήμα καταπλεονεκτώ «υπερέχω)



OK, let's run with that, nickel. ;) 
Here's another possibility then (where "υπερέχω" may mean to have the upper hand, or the superior bargaining power) - maybe it has to do with unconscionable/one-sided contracts?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unconscionability


unconscionable contract

Unconscionability is a doctrine in contract law that describes terms that are so extremely unjust, or overwhelmingly one-sided in favor of the party who has the superior bargaining power, that they are contrary to good conscience. ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inequality_of_bargaining_power


----------



## Themis (Nov 24, 2013)

Καλή αυτή η πρόταση, pontios. Όχι βέβαια ότι δεν έχει συζητηθεί στη Λεξιλογία...


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Παρότι υπογράμμισα το _disadvantageous_ στο #15, απέρριψα από την αρχή τη λεόντειο και ετεροβαρή σύμβαση επειδή πιστεύω ότι καλύπτει πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα από την καταπλεονεκτική. 

Για την καταπλεονεκτική (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

Από τις διατάξεις αυτές των άρθρων 178 και 179 ΑΚ και ειδικότερα τη δεύτερη προκύπτει ότι για να χαρακτηρισθεί δικαιοπραξία ως *αισχροκερδής καταπλεονεκτική* και συνεπώς άκυρη λόγω αντίθεσής της στα χρηστά ήθη απαιτείται να συντρέχουν αθροιστικώς τρία στοιχεία και δη: α) προφανής δυσαναλογία μεταξύ παροχής και αντιπαροχής, β) *ανάγκη ή κουφότητα ή απειρία* του ενός των συμβαλλομένων και γ) η *εκμετάλλευση* της γνωστής σε αυτόν ανάγκης ή κουφότητας ή απειρίας του συμβαλλομένου τούτου από τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο. *Αν λείπει ένα από τα στοιχεία αυτά δεν μπορεί να γίνει λόγος περί ακυρότητας της δικαιοπραξίας ως αισχροκερδούς*, δεν αποκλείεται όμως και στην περίπτωση αυτή ακυρότητα της δικαιοπραξίας αυτής λόγω αντίθεσής της προς τα χρηστά ήθη, κατά την γενική διάταξη του άρθρου 178 ΑΚ, αν συντρέχουν στοιχεία προσδίδοντα σε αυτήν ανήθικο χαρακτήρα. Ως *κουφότητα του συμβαλλομένου* νοείται η αδιαφορία για τις συνέπειες και τη σημασία των πράξεών του, ως απειρία δε η έλλειψη της απαιτουμένης συνήθως πείρας ως προς τις συναλλαγές και τη ζωή γενικά έστω και αναφορικά προς ένα συγκεκριμένο τομέα».

Με πολλά αγγλικά λόγια, *a contract that takes undue advantage of a person's weakness, thoughtlessness or inexperience*. Με την _thoughtlessness_ αποδίδω την _κουφότητα_ (συνώνυμο _κουφόνοια_), που δεν είναι το _deafness_ που είδα σε μια μετάφραση.


----------

